# Flex Bits



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

What do you guys use for flex bits? I have the Greenlee (Diversa I think). It worked pretty good for a while, then NOT!

First problem I had was it let go of a bit when drilling in a wall cavity. The bit was over half way through so I couldn't get it out.

Next the "chuck" end broke off. I tried to use it anyway but the smooth round part that was left slips in the drill chuck.

I like the fact that you can add sections via the quick change ends but they don't seem to hold up.

I've been looking at some that the bits are made onto the flex shaft. Problem is most of the bits are too small for 12-2. They must be for Cat5 or similar cable.

What's a good flex bit with at least 3/4" bit on it that you guys like?
Or maybe better, one that you can change the bits and not fear it will "let go"?

Links or mfg?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

A Little Short said:


> What do you guys use for flex bits? I have the Greenlee (Diversa I think). It worked pretty good for a while, then NOT!
> 
> First problem I had was it let go of a bit when drilling in a wall cavity. The bit was over half way through so I couldn't get it out.
> 
> ...


I use the greenlee's also. They only last so long, sucks at the price. The only problem I have had is the 1/2 in break off right at the bit/shaft junction. Had one do it the first hole I drilled with it. I don't buy the 1/2 in anymore.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

i found for what i do, the greenlee sucked. The bit broke off and i believe they are single fluted.

i use these with no problem, and resharpen in the field with a small file.

https://www.kleintools.com/catalog/flexible-drill-bits/flex-bit-augers


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I've always liked the Greenlee 9/16" 4 foot long bit. Klein makes one just like it.

9/16" is enough for 12/2. I put 10-3 thru 1/2" holes all the time. 

When it comes to flex bits, the smaller the hole = the less stress put on the bit = less chance off breakage.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

HackWork said:


> I've always liked the Greenlee 9/16" 4 foot long bit. Klein makes one just like it.
> 
> 9/16" is enough for 12/2. I put 10-3 thru 1/2" holes all the time.
> 
> When it comes to flex bits, the smaller the hole = the less stress put on the bit = less chance off breakage.


Obviously I didn't see all that is available. The one's I looked at were either 3/8" or 1/2". I could get by with 9/16" but don't care to go smaller than that.

I see from 3X's link that Klein makes larger ones.

Also, I really liked the Greenlee quick connect where you could put a pulling grip on and pull the wire back through without pulling out the bit.:thumbsup:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

I like this one.... *https://www.kleintools.com/catalog/flex-bit-augers/flex-bit-auger-1-25-mm-x-54-1372-mm*


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Black Dog said:


> I like this one.... *https://www.kleintools.com/catalog/flex-bit-augers/flex-bit-auger-1-25-mm-x-54-1372-mm*


Well with your "new found money" you could send me...um I mean buy yourself more!:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I have had a Klein flex bit break. That's okay. Flex bits are evil.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

The ones I buy tend to lose tension after a while and just become junk.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I have a greenlee. Used it once. Leave it in the truck. 

I'm afraid of it. As 99 says, - evil.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

From all the comments about Greenlee glad I didn't buy it. Bought a Klein but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

jw0445 said:


> From all the comments about Greenlee glad I didn't buy it. Bought a Klein but haven't tried it yet.


It's the same thing.

When Home Depot kicked Greenlee out and replaced all the electrical tools with Klein, the next day the shelves were filled with all these new tools that Klein now makes that look EXACTLY like the Greenlee ones that they replaced. The long flexi bits were exactly the same because I remember picking a new Klein up right after the switch.

Probably outsourced to the same manufacturer.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

This is the one i had that was no good.










To be fair it could have been a Milwaukee.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

3xdad said:


> This is the one i had that was no good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks exactly like the 48" long 9/16" Greenlee that I used for a couple years and when the bit finally broke off the end I replaced it with a Klein that is exactly the same.

Tools like this don't last. Add $10 to every job that you use them on and they only need to last for 4-6 jobs. If you get 25 jobs out of them like I did, you are rolling in the dough


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

They all pretty much suck. 

i had one shaft twist in half and fillet my face open. Cut me from my ear to the chin. Went to a doc n the box and they said no way, the ER down the street has a plastic surgeon on staff, your gonna want him to stitch you up.!


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

A Little Short said:


> What do you guys use for flex bits? I have the Greenlee (Diversa I think). It worked pretty good for a while, then NOT! First problem I had was it let go of a bit when drilling in a wall cavity. The bit was over half way through so I couldn't get it out. Next the "chuck" end broke off. I tried to use it anyway but the smooth round part that was left slips in the drill chuck. I like the fact that you can add sections via the quick change ends but they don't seem to hold up. I've been looking at some that the bits are made onto the flex shaft. Problem is most of the bits are too small for 12-2. They must be for Cat5 or similar cable. What's a good flex bit with at least 3/4" bit on it that you guys like? Or maybe better, one that you can change the bits and not fear it will "let go"? Links or mfg?


 Those bits work ok for us, what we found was to use a paddle bit instead of an auger bit and had better luck


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Switched said:


> They all pretty much suck.
> 
> i had one shaft twist in half and fillet my face open. Cut me from my ear to the chin. Went to a doc n the box and they said no way, the ER down the street has a plastic surgeon on staff, your gonna want him to stitch you up.!


Wow. I'm glad mine found a new home in the dumpster.


----------

